
Where do developers draw the line with Apple? - nreece
http://radar.oreilly.com/2010/04/wheres-the-line-with-apple.html
======
iamdave
This statement sums up at least 70% of the success the iPhone, iPod Touch and
iPad will see:

>Apple philosophically believes that by delivering a closed system [to the
customer] they can deliver a better consumer product.

Brackets added for context, as he was referring to delivering that experience
to customers. That's when it hits me. My contention with Apple as of late
because of the way they parade their control of these markets with
revolutionary phones and revolutionary tablet computers isn't with Apple at
all. It's with the ordinary consumer.

We're all aware that consumers outnumber developers at least 3:1, and if they
clamor for products, they get those products because they're affecting the
bottom line. Developers, are inherently the casualty to a hyper-consumerist
marketplace.

There was a time when the iPhone first came out that I would mock it as a
"Playschool phone for idiots with huge buttons telling you what to do". It
seems that's exactly the case; in Apple's attempt to define to the customer,
what the customer needed best, they got tunnel-sighted and everybody else paid
the price. Except, of course, for those customers who keep consuming apps
regardless of how useful it _actually_ is.

Paradoxically, sometimes developers turn into consumers, and consumers turn
into developers.

It's nasty.

